# IQA Update not happening



## gponniah (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi Team,

I had sent the original documents for IQA to NZQA a week back. They had received the documents 5 days back and when I check the status in their website, it is still showing as waiting for the original documents. I sent them email but no response. Do they not response for emails?

Thanks
Ganesh


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

gponniah said:


> Hi Team, I had sent the original documents for IQA to NZQA a week back. They had received the documents 5 days back and when I check the status in their website, it is still showing as waiting for the original documents. I sent them email but no response. Do they not response for emails? Thanks Ganesh


I'd expect they would respond within a few days.
Have you checked your spam filter / junk mail folder ?


----------



## er.barathi81 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Ganesh,

NZQA will first check the necessary documents (originals and photo copies) to process for IQA, incase your document missing some paper but it does not mandatory that situation they will check the possible way to process your IQA.

They will update documents received on online only if they received all necessary documents to proceed for IQA else will request for the specific one. I hope you will receive the update another one or two days.


----------

